# Citizenship Test Resumption - NSW



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, 
My citizenship was canceled due to Covid restriction started in July 2021. I was living in restricted LGA of Parramatta. I was wondering if anyone has got an invitation for the test now that the restrictions are lifted partially.

Thanks


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

From other forums, it seems they haven’t resumed the interview process yet. Not sure when they will.
What was your application date though?


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Application date was mid march 2021. did you have a date set for interview/test?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Can you still login to their appointment website? Mine was cancelled and can't login to that website again.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

No. You can’t login until they assign you a new test date. It sucks. We hit 80% double dose vaccination in NSW. Not sure why we still have to wait!


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

I agree that there is something wrong. Technically, NSW is still under lockdown, just easing restriction for fully vaccinated people. I think that they will open 1 Dec, Vic will end their lockdown on 21 Oct (70%).


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

May be worth giving them a call and asking the question.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

I did. They said they have resumed. But can’t give any dates or indication for the test date. It’s the answer u get whenever u call.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

If they are saying they have, at least it means they are not waiting until 1st Dec. 
Last year, They took a few weeks before issuing test appointments after lockdown was lifted. Hope they resume it sooner this time. Let us know when you get anything.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Surely. Will do. Are you waiting for the interview too? What’s your story ?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Yes. Waiting for the test. Applied on 25th May. I guess I’ll have two more months of waiting after they resume. Noticed they had issued appointments before lockdown to people who had applications submitted till first week of April 2021.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hopefully before end of this year...
Applied 08May2021


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

I just called them and they mentioned that they are resuming in New South Wales


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

xmilanx said:


> I just called them and they mentioned that they are resuming in New South Wales


Did you receive any further update? From other forums, it looks they have resumed in ACT.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

No mate, nothing yet. What other forums do u use?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Immitracker also provides you some guidance on the application status.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

No news still I guess? Looks like it would resume on 1st Dec when state opens for everyone.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

T.R said:


> No news still I guess? Looks like it would resume on 1st Dec when state opens for everyone.


Agree with you. The only thing I don't like this practice is we can't complain or raise the issue, even we pay a lot of money for visa and citizenship applications. They just do the things they want.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

I think we can raise issue through local MP or may be contacting the minister directly especially if you are resident of Hills Shire as thats the constituency of current immigration minister. 
A petition was lodged last year as well to resume the test after lock down.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

No news yet! It’s so frustrating…


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

It really is very annoying and the delay doesn’t make sense since everything is open now.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hopefully before end of this year...
> Applied 08May2021


Hey Mudassar,
Have you received any other letter since application submission? 
some people receive a letter called ‘ citizenship letter’which is type of acknowledgment saying that you will be invited for test soon.just wondering if this is the case for everyone.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

It is citizenship appointment letter which specifically points out the date of citizenship test. By the way, they will not conduct any test in NSW until next year.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

mutapha said:


> It is citizenship appointment letter which specifically points out the date of citizenship test. By the way, they will not conduct any test in NSW until next year.


Thanks Mutapha for clarification. 
what makes you think they won’t start until next year? Did you call and asked?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mutapha said:


> It is citizenship appointment letter which specifically points out the date of citizenship test. By the way, they will not conduct any test in NSW until next year.


There is no letter sent out for tests invites
It’s only by email with a link to enable you to reschedule the tests
Cheers


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

NB said:


> There is no letter sent out for tests invites
> It’s only by email with a link to enable you to reschedule the tests
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
some people mentioned about getting another electronic letter with title ‘citizenship letter’. Which says that you will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available and that you will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of the appointment. I guess sort of like an acknowlegement letter...

do they send this type of letter to everyone?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T.R said:


> Thanks NB.
> some people mentioned about getting another electronic letter with title ‘citizenship letter’. Which says that you will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available and that you will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of the appointment. I guess sort of like an acknowlegement letter...
> 
> do they send this type of letter to everyone?


I have not heard of anyone getting any such letter
Even I did not get it
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> Hey Mudassar,
> Have you received any other letter since application submission?
> some people receive a letter called ‘ citizenship letter’which is type of acknowledgment saying that you will be invited for test soon.just wondering if this is the case for everyone.


Nope...


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

That letter was sent out from [email protected]. All the information about the test and how to reschedule is attached in that letter. All the communications from the department are in forms of writing.

NSW will officially open from everyone when reaching 95% full vaccination or 15/12. It's likely 15/12 coming first, so it's reasonable to think that they will return to the test next year. Hopefully, it is sooner, but I don't think so.


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

Hey Guys, we are on the same boat, nice to see you all here, we had a test on 30th June and still dangling. I guess someone is saying above that NSW has resume tests, but in my view, if any covid positive case attends the test center, the whole center needs to close down for few days(as per guidelines), thats what they are doing to schools. And since it is a complex process, I presume that they are intentionally delaying it, until the guidelines change to no further lockdowns. This is just my guess.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

I also heard that someone got a new appointment after his previous appointment during lockdown lockdown was cancelled. But no news in my case. More than 90% of population are double vaccinated in NSW. So the risk is too low. In addition to that they can ask for a negative Covid test result before the test or do a quick PCR test at the gate. It doesn’t make sense to me to be honest why we should be kept waiting anymore. The process is already too long.


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

xmilanx said:


> I also heard that someone got a new appointment after his previous appointment during lockdown lockdown was cancelled. But no news in my case. More than 90% of population are double vaccinated in NSW. So the risk is too low. In addition to that they can ask for a negative Covid test result before the test or do a quick PCR test at the gate. It doesn’t make sense to me to be honest why we should be kept waiting anymore. The process is already too long.


Thats a positive sign, anyways its not a ground-crushing scenario but waiting in dark is distressing and what make the situation even more infuriating is barricading approach of Dept... Anyways Hope for the best, Good luck guys. Keep posting.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

manpreetsingh.mail said:


> Thats a positive sign, anyways its not a ground-crushing scenario but waiting in dark is distressing and what make the situation even more infuriating is barricading approach of Dept... Anyways Hope for the best, Good luck guys. Keep posting.


Yes you are right. Lack of clarity does make it frustrating. I don’t think they provide any info on phone as well.


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

Any News.....mates ??


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

manpreetsingh.mail said:


> Any News.....mates ??


Nothing yet....


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

I got the interview schedule today. It's on November 26 !!!..


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

badboy0711 said:


> I got the interview schedule today. It's on November 26 !!!..


That’s great news. Looks like things have started to move. 
Where are you located? What’s your test centre? What was your application date?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

T.R said:


> That’s great news. Looks like things have started to move.
> Where are you located? What’s your test centre? What was your application date?


I am in NSW .. Sydney area. Citizenship application submitted on 15 February 2021.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

badboy0711 said:


> I am in NSW .. Sydney area. Citizenship application submitted on 15 February 2021.


Thanks. I guess other people here who had their invites cancelled will also be hearing soon.


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

badboy0711 said:


> I am in NSW .. Sydney area. Citizenship application submitted on 15 February 2021.


Great News, my wife application was also in feb 2021, hopes reignited


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

badboy0711 said:


> I am in NSW .. Sydney area. Citizenship application submitted on 15 February 2021.


Was you invited for the test and cancelled because of the lockdown?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

mutapha said:


> Was you invited for the test and cancelled because of the lockdown?


Yes. Initial interview was scheduled on June 28 2021 and was cancelled becoz of lockdown


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

manpreetsingh.mail said:


> Great News, my wife application was also in feb 2021, hopes reignited


Yeah. Finally !
Keep us posted about your application.


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

Hey Guys, Good News, Got my wife's Appointment Lettter Today..Previously it was scheduled on 30th June cancelled due to covid, Application Submitted in Feb 2021.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

manpreetsingh.mail said:


> Hey Guys, Good News, Got my Appointment Lettter Today..Previously it was scheduled on 30th June cancelled due to covid, Application Submitted in Feb 2021.


That’s awesome. What’s your test centre and date?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

mutapha said:


> Can you still login to their appointment website? Mine was cancelled and can't login to that website again.


Have you received new invite yet? Just trying to see how fast they are progressing with back log of cancelled appointments.


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Just received re-invite for citizenship test at Sydney CBD centre, the new date is Dec 13.


----------



## DS23 (Nov 3, 2021)

May I know please when you submitted your application?


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all, 
I got an email on Friday and got my test date. I rescheduled it to today, attended and completed both interview and test. 
and thankfully, I got approval of Citizenship within an hour after test via email.
wish you all the best.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

xmilanx said:


> Hi all,
> I got an email on Friday and got my test date. I rescheduled it to today, attended and completed both interview and test.
> and thankfully, I got approval of Citizenship within an hour after test via email.
> wish you all the best.


Congrats mate. I hope ceremony wait is not this long. 
Was your test in CBD office or Paramatta?Wondering if they have resumed in all offices or specific ones.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Nothing yet....


Hi Mudassar,
Kindly let us know here when you get the invite. Will give an idea on timelines for newer applicants. I applied in May end so shouldn’t be far behind from you. 
I hope you’d be hearing very soon as they have re-sent invitations to April applicants.
thanks.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> Hi Mudassar,
> Kindly let us know here when you get the invite. Will give an idea on timelines for newer applicants. I applied in May end so shouldn’t be far behind from you.
> I hope you’d be hearing very soon as they have re-sent invitations to April applicants.
> thanks.


Sure...I will
Hoping to get invitation before this year end


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Sure...I will
> Hoping to get invitation before this year end


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine was in Parramatta.


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

We have our tests done in parramatta, Nowadays they are sending the Approval Email Immediatly, previously it used to be a letter in mail or the status update which usually takes a week to 10 days.
Also Citizenship ceremony usually took 2.5 months to come by, lets see how much time it will take this time.


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

2.5 months would be amazing! From what i heard from others it usually takes 6 months though.


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

xmilanx said:


> 2.5 months would be amazing! From what i heard from others it usually takes 6 months though.


IT depends on you LGA, for Blacktown it is around 2 months, for Parramatta I guess around 4-5 Months, for Northen Beaches, you pretty much get the next Ceremony after the approval.


----------



## Musab (Apr 23, 2017)

manpreetsingh.mail said:


> IT depends on you LGA, for Blacktown it is around 2 months, for Parramatta I guess around 4-5 Months, for Northen Beaches, you pretty much get the next Ceremony after the approval.


Hi
And for the test centres which one is better/ faster Parramatta or Sydney office?


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

I attended the interview on 26 November in Sydney and passed the test. But did not receive the approval mail yet. :-(


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badboy0711 said:


> I attended the interview on 26 November in Sydney and passed the test. But did not receive the approval mail yet. :-(


Keep an eye on the Immiaccount dashboard 
The approval will be reflected there
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

badboy0711 said:


> I attended the interview on 26 November in Sydney and passed the test. But did not receive the approval mail yet. :-(


What was your application date ??


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

15th Feb 2021


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

I heard ppl are getting the citizenship test invites in few months now in NSW. Just saw this post in a Facebook group. Is this true? 😳


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> I heard ppl are getting the citizenship test invites in few months now in NSW. Just saw this post in a Facebook group. Is this true? 😳
> 
> View attachment 100733


Must be a rare case
Most applicants have much longer wait then that in NSW and VIC especially 
Cheers


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

Finally.. Received Citizenship approval mail ...


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> What was your application date ??


Hi Mudassar,
Any movement on your application yet?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> Hi Mudassar,
> Any movement on your application yet?


Nothing .......


----------



## manpreetsingh.mail (Nov 10, 2021)

javed16692 said:


> I heard ppl are getting the citizenship test invites in few months now in NSW. Just saw this post in a Facebook group. Is this true? 😳
> 
> View attachment 100733


Yes its true, we applied in Feb and get Test in June same year for my wife, however then we got unlucky and lockdown happen when just 3 days left, Then we got out test on 30th Nov. and Finally it is done. Where as in comparison I applied in April 2020 and and got test in Feb 2021 and ceremony in April 2021. So I guess with not much processing happeing for visitor visas, immi staff is spending more time for citizenship applcations.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Citizenship Application Update for both mine and spouse applications....

Applied : 08May2021
Interview Appointment Email recieved : 21Dec
Appointment date and time : 01Feb2022

PARRAMATTA - NSW


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Citizenship Application Update for both mine and my spouse applications....
> 
> Applied : 08May2021
> Interview Appointment Email recieved : 21Dec
> ...


Congrats. By any chance, did your application status ever move to "Initial assessment" from the "received" in the Immiaccount? Or you just got a straight email of the invite?

Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Sunpreet said:


> Congrats. By any chance, did your application status ever move to "Initial assessment" from the "received" in the Immiaccount? Or you just got a straight email of the invite?
> 
> Thanks


Status was all the way - RECEIVED.
Direct emails came in for interview appointment for both of us.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Status was all the way - RECEIVED.
> Direct emails came in for interview appointment for both of us.


Thanks for the prompt reply. 
All the best with the rest of the process. Please keep us posted until culminated.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Seems like lot of test invites went out today for NSW. A friend of mine received just about an hour ago for 3rd feb, with an application date of July 2021.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Seems like lot of test invites went out today for NSW. A friend of mine received just about an hour ago for 3rd feb, with an application date of July 2021.


Very interesting. As a matter of fact, my application date is the end of July but I haven't received any. It will be great if your friend can share his application details (exact date of application, council etc.)


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Any idea, whether the test invites are sent every week, fortnightly, monthly or there is no definitive pattern?
Replies from all the expats are welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Very interesting. As a matter of fact, my application date is the end of July but I haven't received any. It will be great if your friend can share his application details (exact date of application, council etc.)


Not sure what process they follow for sending out invites. My application date is 25th May but haven’t got anything yet.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

How long the Interview process is going on these days..
What are all documents they are checking now ?


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi quick update a bit late. 
Application date 01/04/2021
Test invite 08/12/2021 for 11/01/2022
Brought forward to 10/12/2021 for me and my wife.
Passed 100% in 2 mins and approved in 30 mins.

Was asked for birth certificate, passport and drivers license. Also my kids were on my application was asked for birth certificates and passports.

Asked if I had any traffic offences to which I told them I had 1 speeding ticket 4 years ago.

Thats it friendly staff noce and easy paramatta.

Now waiting for ceremony hopefully soon I am in campbelltown city council.

Good luck all


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sydneythunders said:


> Hi quick update a bit late.
> Application date 01/04/2021
> Test invite 08/12/2021 for 11/01/2022
> Brought forward to 10/12/2021 for me and my wife.
> ...


I think you were one of the luckier ones in getting an early test invite
Most applicants are having to wait much longer since the last lockdown
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Sunpreet said:


> Very interesting. As a matter of fact, my application date is the end of July but I haven't received any. It will be great if your friend can share his application details (exact date of application, council etc.)


Doesn't matter, because if you see @Mudassar_SM 's note, he seems to have received today for his application in May '21. Just because yours is July doesn't mean it should come with other applicants from July. If your application is straight forward you should get it soon too.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> Doesn't matter, because if you see @Mudassar_SM 's note, he seems to have received today for his application in May '21. Just because yours is July doesn't mean it should come with other applicants from July. If your application is straight forward you should get it soon too.


Agree. I shall update the moment I see a movement on my application. Thanks.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Citizenship Application Update for both mine and spouse applications....
> 
> Applied : 08May2021
> Interview Appointment Email recieved : 21Dec
> ...


Update

Both appointments rescheduled for today morning. 
Interviews done test passed - whole process 20min.

Received approval email after 30min.
Next wait is for ceremony @Hornsby Shire….

Thanks all…


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Update
> 
> Both appointments rescheduled for today morning.
> Interviews done test passed - whole process 20min.
> ...


That’s great. Congrats !
Which documents did they ask for?


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> That’s great. Congrats !
> Which documents did they ask for?


DL
Passport 
Utility bill


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

T.R said:


> That’s great. Congrats !
> Which documents did they ask for?


Hey TR, 
Have you received your invite yet?
Thanks


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Hey TR,
> Have you received your invite yet?
> Thanks


No mate. Hoping early January.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

T.R said:


> No mate. Hoping early January.


Fingers crossed for you mate.
Btw, which council.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Fingers crossed for you mate.
> Btw, which council.


Thanks. Campbelltown Council NSW. 
Selected test center: Paramatta. 
Which council you in?

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

T.R said:


> Thanks. Campbelltown Council NSW.
> Selected test center: Paramatta.
> Which council you in?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing. I am in Sydney CBD.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Seems like lot of test invites went out today for NSW. A friend of mine received just about an hour ago for 3rd feb, with an application date of July 2021.


Wow that's great. My application date is 26th July and I selected Parramatta test center.

By any chance, do you know the exact application date of your friend and the test center?


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

Application date: 11 May 2021.
Status: Received

I can see people applied in the month of May and July are getting invites..I am not sure why my application is not yet picked up…I guess waiting is the name of the game.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

AmitKS said:


> Application date: 11 May 2021.
> Status: Received
> 
> I can see people applied in the month of May and July are getting invites..I am not sure why my application is not yet picked up…I guess waiting is the name of the game.


Which council? Thanks


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am in Sydney CBD.


Received invite today for test on 31st Jan. 
No appointments available anytime before that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

T.R said:


> Received invite today for test on 31st Jan.
> No appointments available anytime before that.


Keep checking
They open up
Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

T.R said:


> Received invite today for test on 31st Jan.
> No appointments available anytime before that.


Congrats. I am sure you like this Christmas present. 
All the best


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

Update-

Got an invite for an interview on 10th Feb, 2022.
But my test centre is in Sydney CBD. Can I request for a change to Parramatta?


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Which council? Thanks


Parramatta council


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AmitKS said:


> Update-
> 
> Got an invite for an interview on 10th Feb, 2022.
> But my test centre is in Sydney CBD. Can I request for a change to Parramatta?


You cannot change it online. Only the dates can be changed
You can try to call up the helpline and request, but I doubt that they will entertain you
Test invites are scarce and you should try to complete it even if the location is a little inconvenient
Cheers


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

NB said:


> You cannot change it online. Only the dates can be changed
> You can try to call up the helpline and request, but I doubt that they will entertain you
> Test invites are scarce and you should try to complete it even if the location is a little inconvenient
> Cheers


I am really happy to see some movement. I agree Sydney cbd is no big deal.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

AmitKS said:


> I am really happy to see some movement. I agree Sydney cbd is no big deal.


Did you try bringing your appointment forward?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

NB said:


> Keep checking
> They open up
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Will do.


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

T.R said:


> Did you try bringing your appointment forward?


There are no dates available prior to what has been assigned to me.


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

I used a copy of my dob certificate ( issued in Hindi language) to get it translated to English thru NAATI certified transalator.

For the interview, do I still need to bring my original DOB certificate? or the Translated original certificate should be enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AmitKS said:


> I used a copy of my dob certificate ( issued in Hindi language) to get it translated to English thru NAATI certified transalator.
> 
> For the interview, do I still need to bring my original DOB certificate? or the Translated original certificate should be enough?


You have to carry both
Cheers


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

NB said:


> You have to carry both
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, expats, is it necessary to take a physical copy of form 1195 in the interview? In my application, form 1195 is signed electronically, whereas the photo is signed in person.
I hope they both are acceptable.

Thanks


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

T.R said:


> Thanks NB. Will do.


Update on my application.
Invited for interview: 24 Dec
Interview completed: 5 Jan
Approval: 5 Jan

thanks.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

T.R said:


> Update on my application.
> Invited for interview: 24 Dec
> Interview completed: 5 Jan
> Approval: 5 Jan
> ...


Congrats. Do you mind sharing the exact date of your application? Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

T.R said:


> Update on my application.
> Invited for interview: 24 Dec
> Interview completed: 5 Jan
> Approval: 5 Jan
> ...


Congratulations T.R
Which council you would be waiting for ceremony ???


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Congratulations T.R
> Which council you would be waiting for ceremony ???


Thanks mate. I am in Campbelltown NSW


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Congrats. Do you mind sharing the exact date of your application? Thanks


Thanks
It was 25th May 2021.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

T.R said:


> Thanks
> It was 25th May 2021.


Congrats. Good know that they continue to conduct the interviews in person despite the rise in the C19 case numbers.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

I think most of the ppl who applied in June have received their test invites on 24th Dec. Anyone who has applied in July and received anything from the department? I am hoping the July applicants should start receiving the invites shortly.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

Update for campbelltown city council NSW. I emailed them asking if citizenship ceremony for Australia day will go ahead and I receieved an email back today saying

"Thank you for your email below. With the evolving covid-19 situation, we will most likely be continuing with online citizenship ceremonies this year. However, with most of our staff returning to work today, we are yet to confirm any upcoming dates for these citizenship ceremonies. "

So i think we are in for a bit of a wait. Fingers crossed its not too long of a wait


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> Update for campbelltown city council NSW. I emailed them asking if citizenship ceremony for Australia day will go ahead and I receieved an email back today saying
> 
> "Thank you for your email below. With the evolving covid-19 situation, we will most likely be continuing with online citizenship ceremonies this year. However, with most of our staff returning to work today, we are yet to confirm any upcoming dates for these citizenship ceremonies. "
> 
> So i think we are in for a bit of a wait. Fingers crossed its not too long of a wait


Thanks mate for the update. 
They have mayor election today and hopefully that’ll help them resume the process of online ceremonies as mayor usually presides them. 
if the same person is elected as last time, he might do them quickly as he was doing ceremonies every couple of weeks in Oct, Nov according to his facebook page.


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey all, i applied for citizenship on 9th June 2021 and added my child to my application. then i applied for my wife's too on same date.
My wife has received the test invitation on 24th Dec 2021 and test is on 15th Feb 2022 for her.
However mine and child's application is still in received state. I applied for parramatta council, nsw.
Does anyone know what could be reason and when should i be expecting it or if anyone else faced any such situations before where husband/wife got the test invite but other didnt and how long did it take for the test invite to come for husband/wife?

PR grant: Jan 2017
me living in Australia from May 2017
Wife/child living in Australia from Nov 2017
Thanks in advance.
Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yasineqbal said:


> Hey all, i applied for citizenship on 9th June 2021 and added my child to my application. then i applied for my wife's too on same date.
> My wife has received the test invitation on 24th Dec 2021 and test is on 15th Feb 2022 for her.
> However mine and child's application is still in received state. I applied for parramatta council, nsw.
> Does anyone know what could be reason and when should i be expecting it or if anyone else faced any such situations before where husband/wife got the test invite but other didnt and how long did it take for the test invite to come for husband/wife?
> ...


It’s very rare that couple who apply together will get test invites together
Each application is processed separately on its own merits
You will have to wait
Cheers


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s very rare that couple who apply together will get test invites together
> Each application is processed separately on its own merits
> You will have to wait
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I guess i will have to just wait.


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s very rare that couple who apply together will get test invites together
> Each application is processed separately on its own merits
> You will have to wait
> Cheers


Thanks NB, thought of letting you know since you responded to me.
I just received mine. test date is 9th March, I will try to preponed. so far there is no date available next week or month even. I will keep checking. Also, i had opted for paramatta but they gave me Sydney CBD as test location.
We managed to preponed my wife's test on 13th Jan and got approved after an hour.

Thanks for the help. Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yasineqbal said:


> Thanks NB, thought of letting you know since you responded to me.
> I just received mine. test date is 9th March, I will try to preponed. so far there is no date available next week or month even. I will keep checking. Also, i had opted for paramatta but they gave me Sydney CBD as test location.
> We managed to preponed my wife's test on 13th Jan and got approved after an hour.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Cheers.


Good to hear that
Cheers


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> Update for campbelltown city council NSW. I emailed them asking if citizenship ceremony for Australia day will go ahead and I receieved an email back today saying
> 
> "Thank you for your email below. With the evolving covid-19 situation, we will most likely be continuing with online citizenship ceremonies this year. However, with most of our staff returning to work today, we are yet to confirm any upcoming dates for these citizenship ceremonies. "
> 
> So i think we are in for a bit of a wait. Fingers crossed its not too long of a wait


Gave them a call to get an update on ceremonies. They said we have very little backlog and will be resuming online ceremonies soon now that new mayor is elected. I told about my approval date and they expect me to get invited for ceremony by March at the latest.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Gave them a call to get an update on ceremonies. They said we have very little backlog and will be resuming online ceremonies soon now that new mayor is elected. I told about my approval date and they expect me to get invited for ceremony by March at the latest.


Nice mate thats a good news. I should excpect ceremony soon aswel. lets c how it goes hopefully all who are waiting get it soon.


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Good to hear that
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I was able to reschedule to today morning. gave the test and got the approval in 15 mins while i was still on train returning back from there. 
Now will have to wait for ceremony. any idea about how long would it take for parammatta council and if there is any email where i need to send for online ceremony?
Cheers.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Just received the citizenship test email for myself and wife
Date applied : 26th July
Test date : 22nd March
Test center : Parramatta, NSW

I dont see any earlier slots. Are the slots just pop-up randomly?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> Just received the citizenship test email for myself and wife
> Date applied : 26th July
> Test date : 22nd March
> Test center : Parramatta, NSW
> ...


Yes
Applicants change slots and DHA also releases additional slots randomly
Keep checking 
Cheers


----------



## Ninuzza (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys!
Got the test invite yesterday for 18th of March (Sydney), and was able to reschedule for a week earlier.
I didn't see the option to change the testing location - is that even possible? I don't mind driving to do it, if that means earlier date.
Also, my husband and I got different dates, same location of course. Not that I'm dying to do it together with him  but it would be practical to go together 
Any advice?

Thank you, and good luck to everyone! x


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ninuzza said:


> Hi guys!
> Got the test invite yesterday for 18th of March (Sydney), and was able to reschedule for a week earlier.
> I didn't see the option to change the testing location - is that even possible? I don't mind driving to do it, if that means earlier date.
> Also, my husband and I got different dates, same location of course. Not that I'm dying to do it together with him  but it would be practical to go together
> ...


You can’t change location..only dates
Keep checking and maybe you would find a slot together
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Update:
Was able to reschedule the appointment for Monday 24th Jan.

Any idea what documents and questions they ask in Parramatta?
I am travelling overseas in next 10 days. Do we need to inform them about it?



javed16692 said:


> Just received the citizenship test email for myself and wife
> Date applied : 26th July
> Test date : 22nd March
> Test center : Parramatta, NSW
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> Update:
> Was able to reschedule the appointment for Monday 24th Jan.
> 
> Any idea what documents and questions they ask in Parramatta?
> I am travelling overseas in next 10 days. Do we need to inform them about it?


You have to inform them of your travel plans as you cannot be approved while you are out of the country
The usual questions are on when you arrived and if any criminal record or traffic fines etc
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks NB. I believe the approval comes on same day after citizenship test. Correct me if I am wrong?

So even I inform them about my travel plans in next month, my application will still be approved, right?



NB said:


> You have to inform them of your travel plans as you cannot be approved while you are out of the country
> The usual questions are on when you arrived and if any criminal record or traffic fines etc
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> Thanks NB. I believe the approval comes on same day after citizenship test. Correct me if I am wrong?
> 
> So even I inform them about my travel plans in next month, my application will still be approved, right?


The approval can be done in minutes after the test or not even in years
Most applicants are being approved in a day or 2 but you can’t take that as a foregone conclusion 
Cheers


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

javed16692 said:


> Thanks NB. I believe the approval comes on same day after citizenship test. Correct me if I am wrong?
> 
> So even I inform them about my travel plans in next month, my application will still be approved, right?


Informing them of travel plans doesn’t affect your approval.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks TR


T.R said:


> Informing them of travel plans doesn’t affect your approval.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

An update on my application process.

Date of application: Last week of July 2021
Appointment/Test invite received on 21/01/2022 for 23/03/2022
Test rescheduled to today (24/01/2022) 
Test center: Sydney CBD, NSW 
Test and interview took almost 20 mins
Officer asked me for the DL, Birth certificate, Current passport
Approved within 15 mins

All the best to you all


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

My application for citizenship was submitted on 21st July 2021 in NSW. Haven’t received the test date. I thought they went chronologically. I know somebody has got the invitation for test who applied in August. What could be the reason that they have help my application?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Update:
Just done with the interview and test(Passed with 100% in 3 mins).
Question asked were any name change, have you been to court, any traffic offences, where did you travel overseas last time, any future travel plans.
Documents asked : Passport for myself and daughter, driving license, medicare card and birth certificate for daughter.

Awaiting approval now. 🤞🏻


javed16692 said:


> Update:
> Was able to reschedule the appointment for Monday 24th Jan.
> 
> Any idea what documents and questions they ask in Parramatta?
> I am travelling overseas in next 10 days. Do we need to inform them about it?


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

How long do we need to wait before we can request for online ceremony? and for parramatta council, which email Id to send request email to get online ceremony? cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yasineqbal said:


> How long do we need to wait before we can request for online ceremony? and for parramatta council, which email Id to send request email to get online ceremony? cheers


You can ask on day 1
To give or not is their prerogative 
mailto:[email protected]
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

javed16692 said:


> Update:
> Just done with the interview and test(Passed with 100% in 3 mins).
> Question asked were any name change, have you been to court, any traffic offences, where did you travel overseas last time, any future travel plans.
> Documents asked : Passport for myself and daughter, driving license, medicare card and birth certificate for daughter.
> ...


Update: IMMI Request for More Information Citizenship

Since I told them about my upcoming overseas travel plan, they have asked me about my return travel ticket 

Any idea how much time they take to get back once the requested information is provided?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

My application for citizenship was submitted on 21st July 2021 in NSW. Haven’t received the test date. I thought they went chronologically. I know somebody has got the invitation for test who applied in August. What could be the reason that they have held my application?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Unfortunately, Nobody can answer that question. 
What is the status? Is it still showing as Received? Maybe wait for next invite


bonkers911 said:


> My application for citizenship was submitted on 21st July 2021 in NSW. Haven’t received the test date. I thought they went chronologically. I know somebody has got the invitation for test who applied in August. What could be the reason that they have held my application?


----------



## Ninuzza (Jan 27, 2016)

NB said:


> You can’t change location..only dates
> Keep checking and maybe you would find a slot together
> Cheers


Thanks NB, we were able to reschedule for the 28th of January with 1h difference on our test slots 
Hope everything goes well for everyone! x


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am really surprised that NSW Parramatta has conducted 44,480 tests from 1 Jul 2021 till 26 Nov 2021. Considering the lockdown from 1 July 2021 till 15 Oct 2021.
Not sure if I am missing something 













https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100330-document-released.PDF



Edit: It could be a typo they might probably mean 1 July 2020


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone know how much time CO takes to come back after uploading the requested information?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

javed16692 said:


> Anyone know how much time CO takes to come back after uploading the requested information?


There is no time frame
They can come back in a few days or may not come for months and even years in rare cases
Cheers


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> Nice mate thats a good news. I should excpect ceremony soon aswel. lets c how it goes hopefully all who are waiting get it soon.


Next ceremony is end of Feb for our council. They haven’t called the invitees yet as final list is provided by the department. Let us know if you get invited for that.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Next ceremony is end of Feb for our council. They haven’t called the invitees yet as final list is provided by the department. Let us know if you get invited for that.


Yes bro and they also said not too much of a backlog either so I shud expect ceremony in feb or march. I will let you know when i receive an invite and if you get it before me let us know aswel. good luck


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Next ceremony is end of Feb for our council. They haven’t called the invitees yet as final list is provided by the department. Let us know if you get invited for that.


I sent council an email regarding feb ceremony but unfortunately my name is not on the list for feb ceremony on 22nd but they said wait is not too long for our council and 1 ceremony per month so shud expect it in a month or 2 lets c ....


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> I sent council an email regarding feb ceremony but unfortunately my name is not on the list for feb ceremony on 22nd but they said wait is not too long for our council and 1 ceremony per month so shud expect it in a month or 2 lets c ....


Hi Sydneythunders. 
Any update on the ceremony?


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Hi Sydneythunders.
> Any update on the ceremony?


No brother nothing yet. I called council and the lady called department and they said wait is normaly 6 months but as our council has no backlog shud expect ceremony before june ... Lets c


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> No brother nothing yet. I called council and the lady called department and they said wait is normaly 6 months but as our council has no backlog shud expect ceremony before june ... Lets c


Thanks mate. 
I’ll give them a call as well to see if there is any further info.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Was there any test invites for NSW this week?


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Thanks mate.
> I’ll give them a call as well to see if there is any further info.


Hi mate

Have your heard anything yet? Any invite?


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Have your heard anything yet? Any invite?


No mate. I believe there is a ceremony in early May but haven’t been invited to that. Last one was on March 23. They are now doing it every 6 weeks apparently.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> No mate. I believe there is a ceremony in early May but haven’t been invited to that. Last one was on March 23. They are now doing it every 6 weeks apparently.


So my understading is atleast a minimum 6 months wait ... they kept saying we don't have any backlogs you should recieve invite soon but I don't think I will be recieving invite anytime soon. Time to forget about it and wait for happy days. tc mate


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> So my understading is atleast a minimum 6 months wait ... they kept saying we don't have any backlogs you should recieve invite soon but I don't think I will be recieving invite anytime soon. Time to forget about it and wait for happy days. tc mate


Hey mate. Heard anything about upcoming ceremony on 20th June?
My name still not on the list ☹
they say that they are inviting NovDec approvals in this one.Its so frustrating when you see other councils doing ceremonies with thousands of people.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Hey mate. Heard anything about upcoming ceremony on 20th June?
> My name still not on the list ☹
> they say that they are inviting NovDec approvals in this one.Its so frustrating when you see other councils doing ceremonies with thousands of people.


Hi mate no invite for me for june ceremony its so frustrating man .... I am dec10 approves but I didnt get invite. The lady from council said your name is not on the list for june ceremony. This is so annoying


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> Hi mate no invite for me for june ceremony its so frustrating man .... I am dec10 approves but I didnt get invite. The lady from council said your name is not on the list for june ceremony. This is so annoying


Yeah same with me. I have emailed to some councillors as well but no response. There was never a big backlog so don’t understand what’s holding them. Other councils are able to do ceremonies with thousands but here they are probably inviting a few dozen people.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Yeah same with me. I have emailed to some councillors as well but no response. There was never a big backlog so don’t understand what’s holding them. Other councils are able to do ceremonies with thousands but here they are probably inviting a few dozen people.


Yh mate its a real frustration that I dont understand either. Other councils with big backlogs inviting 1000s at once and they r just dragging us ... Hope we get it together in next month ceremony.


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Sydneythunders said:


> Yh mate its a real frustration that I dont understand either. Other councils with big backlogs inviting 1000s at once and they r just dragging us ... Hope we get it together in next month ceremony.


Hey mate. Heard anything about the next ceremony? I was planning on giving them a call but thought to check here.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Hey mate. Heard anything about the next ceremony? I was planning on giving them a call but thought to check here.


Hey mate so frustrating. Emailed them same answer. Haven't received list for July ceremony if you are not on list u can expect aug or sep. Currently 922 people waiting for ceremony. This is so frustrating


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

They are doing ceremonies for 50 odd people, I don’t think i’ll get an invite for a few months. 
Did they mention when are going to have ceremony in July?


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> They are doing ceremonies for 50 odd people, I don’t think i’ll get an invite for a few months.
> Did they mention when are going to have ceremony in July?


Nah mate didnt give any date but said late july. In the email said i ceremony every 4 to 6 weeks. I dont understand y can't they just do 1 big ceremony like other councils


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Called them today. Next ceremony is on 25th July. I am still not included. They said that they are still inviting Nov Dec approvals. 
they are planning 2 ceremonies in August so hoping for that now.


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Called them today. Next ceremony is on 25th July. I am still not included. They said that they are still inviting Nov Dec approvals.
> they are planning 2 ceremonies in August so hoping for that now.


Hi bro I just got ceremony invite for 25th july finally .... Hopefully u will get it soon. Good luck


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Congratulations. Finally 🎉🎉
Did you get email from Council or Dept?


----------



## Sydneythunders (Dec 11, 2021)

T.R said:


> Congratulations. Finally 🎉🎉
> Did you get email from Council or Dept?


Email came from the department bro and thanx yh finally the wait is over and m pretty sure urs will be v soon


----------



## T.R (May 29, 2021)

Thanks mate.


----------



## JohnDoes (6 mo ago)

Firstly, thanks to all the members for sharing insights.

In case it is of interest to anyone, there seems to be a considerable slowdown in test invites in Sydney NSW.

I wonder what explains this - I assume Councils or COVID or federal election can't be the reason here? Would appreciate any thoughts on the drivers or steps that can be taken

As per FOI FA 21/11/00330: ~80k in 5 months from Jul-Nov 2021 (<a href="https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-211100330-document-released.PDF)">www.homeaffairs.gov.au</a>

As per FOI Request FA 22/06/00932: ~40k in 6.5 months from Dec 2021-mid June 2022 (<a href="FA 22 06 00932 Document Response.pdf)">www.righttoknow.org.au</a>


----------



## Gtammadge (6 mo ago)

T.R said:


> Thanks mate.


Hey Mate, I got approved February 23rd I called campbelltown yesterday and they told me they having 6 ceremonies in August so touch wood ey


----------

